# Woodward fab small bender stand/base



## rustywrangler (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, since I do not yet have a garage, I decided I needed to build a concrete base for my bender in the back yard.  I chose a very simple receiver hitch mount and a 6" concrete base.   Here is the basic setup so far, ignore the day laborer. 

View attachment 0516001053a.jpg


View attachment 0516001053.jpg


View attachment DSCF7929.jpg


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the bender in question. It bends 1/4" - 7/8" round stock and 3/4"-1" square stock.


----------



## havasu (Jun 1, 2010)

Come on...the day laborer is the best part! In my parts his hair color would prohibit him from joining the day labor forces. Back to my question, I'm assuming the bender is mounted on a 2x2, just like a towing receiver?


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 1, 2010)

havasu said:


> Come on...the day laborer is the best part! In my parts his hair color would prohibit him from joining the day labor forces. Back to my question, I'm assuming the bender is mounted on a 2x2, just like a towing receiver?


 

Yes.  I have a 4' X 1/4" wall 2X2 tube with a 1/4" plate welded to the top with bolt holes to attach the bender.   Will have pics for this in the next day or so.


----------



## havasu (Jun 2, 2010)

You just gave me a great idea. With that concrete base, you could build a grinding table with the same 2x2 tubing, or just a "beer" table, a layout table, or just about anything, including a tetherball pole for the kids. Just insert and go!


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 2, 2010)

havasu said:


> You just gave me a great idea. With that concrete base, you could build a grinding table with the same 2x2 tubing, or just a "beer" table, a layout table, or just about anything, including a tetherball pole for the kids. Just insert and go!



You hit the nail on the head.  The base is positioned in a spot where all of this could be done lol.


----------

